# Major finding on the concussion front



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2010)

> _USA Today_ is reporting that the United States Army has discovered  a blood test that can be utilized to determine whether someone has  suffered a concussion.  The test would pick up proteins in the blood  stream that have leaked from brain injuries.


A solid test could save some lives.

Original note: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51836/major-finding-on-the-concussion-front.html?p=1

You can read more about this testing at this link.


----------



## Carol (Oct 15, 2010)

That is great news.  There was a local story recently about an event (not MA or sports related) that resulted in someone taking a major hit to the head, but declining medical attention.

I don't think it can be reiterated enough. If you get a serious konk on the head, see a doc right away!


----------

